# First Foster Fluff, Loxley, Update



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Some of you have been kind enough to inquire as to how Loxley is doing, so here is a short update. He is going to get groomed and gussied up tomorrow so I will take pics and post soon. 
I cannot emphasize enough how GOOD this little boy is! Just the best disposition, RARELY barks, loves everyone and everything, eats politely like a gentleman (not like my hounds from **** who "inhale" their food), has never had an accident in his crate, and has not once lifted his leg in the house. He was neutered this last Monday and had his teeth cleaned. Repeat x-rays show that one broken bone in his foot is almost completely healed and the other is healing well. All his flesh wounds have healed but one, the largest avulsion, which is MUCH smaller and will probably only need 1-2 more bandage changes. :chili:Now before you ask, "are you going to keep him?", of course we are tempted. But I keep hardening my heart, like pharaoh of old (my mom's fav movie was The Ten Commandments, and I can practically quote every line from heart), I keep telling myself that if we keep him, that is one less foster home for Edie and the AMAR, and we need fosters. Loxley is an EXTREMELY adoptable dog, any family will be lucky to add him to theirs, I cannot be selfish and by keeping him have one less foster home available. Loxley thanks all his aunts and uncles who have sent their good wishes. I promise to post pics soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Such great news about Loxley, Gigi. He sounds like a gem. I know you'll find him a great home and also thank you so much for trying to resist the "I really want to keep him" urge, just for the reasons you posted. I think these last few weeks we've seen the problem of not enough fosters and being able to get even one more Maltese out of a shelter is the most rewarding deed you could do. Loxley will find love with another family, and another rescue will find a lifeline in your home. Thank you for your heart. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that Loxley is doing so well. Thank you for all you are doing for him, and I'm sure he will find a great forever home.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lucky Loxie. I am sure you are a great foster mom. Someday, I hope to be a good foster mom too. But until then, would you kindly consider adopting ME? I am totally house-broken. I absolutely never bark. Poor wittle me is being abused my the mean Pacific Ocean which sucks up all my sun.:blush:

Okay, I had better stop being silly...but if you do want to adopt me....the gardens around your home are so beautiful...I could sleep on a lily pad. Sigh, I am less adoptable because I am a senior and not too pretty anymore.

Sorry, I just can't help acting a fool. 

Congratulations on your initiation into rescue mommy. I hope to join the ranks. For now...hats off to you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Such great news about Loxley, Gigi. He sounds like a gem. I know you'll find him a great home and also thank you so much for trying to resist the "I really want to keep him" urge, just for the reasons you posted. I think these last few weeks we've seen the problem of not enough fosters and being able to get even one more Maltese out of a shelter is the most rewarding deed you could do. Loxley will find love with another family, and another rescue will find a lifeline in your home. Thank you for your heart. :wub:


:goodpost::amen:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know how that is, I kept the two fosters I took in too... But when we move to Florida I will take in and adopt out fosters..these were just special ones..
Really they're all special ....
I did adopt out two dogs last month..boy was it hard! So hard not to fall in love w/ them...


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Lucky Loxie. I am sure you are a great foster mom. Someday, I hope to be a good foster mom too. But until then, would you kindly consider adopting ME? I am totally house-broken. I absolutely never bark. Poor wittle me is being abused my the mean Pacific Ocean which sucks up all my sun.:blush:
> 
> Okay, I had better stop being silly...but if you do want to adopt me....the gardens around your home are so beautiful...I could sleep on a lily pad. Sigh, I am less adoptable because I am a senior and not too pretty anymore.
> 
> ...



Silly Sylie again! I love the "lucky Loxie" moniker! I think I will use it when he is ready to be posted. Did you not get the adoption application? I sent it earlier this week, you had me from the "real good cook" comment.:thumbsup: Imagining you on a lily pad cracked me up, but we have a nice little guest bedroom for you with a view of the courtyard, just waiting for you. Hurry up, I'm hungry, LOL!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Such great news about Loxley, Gigi. He sounds like a gem. I know you'll find him a great home and also thank you so much for trying to resist the "I really want to keep him" urge, just for the reasons you posted. I think these last few weeks we've seen the problem of not enough fosters and being able to get even one more Maltese out of a shelter is the most rewarding deed you could do. Loxley will find love with another family, and another rescue will find a lifeline in your home. Thank you for your heart. :wub:


Yes, well said!
I so admire and respect the rescuers on here (and everywhere):heart:


----------

